# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  μια πολλυ καλη κινηση με πολλυ καλο forecast!!!!

## kilop

https://www.kathimerini.gr/economy/5...lepikoinonies/


:-)

----------


## tsigarid

Off Topic


		πολλύ --> πολύ. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο καιρό κρατιέμαι και δε στο λέω για να μη γίνω γραφικός, αλλά 2 φορές στην ίδια πρόταση, και σε τίτλο, απλά πάει πολύ...

----------


## zackkast

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## kilop

https://www.ot.gr/2021/05/20/energei...onnisou-video/

----------


## Gentoo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πολλύ --> πολύ. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο καιρό κρατιέμαι και δε στο λέω για να μη γίνω γραφικός, αλλά 2 φορές στην ίδια πρόταση, και σε τίτλο, απλά πάει πολύ...


Έλα ρε, μην γίνεσαι κακός! Όταν βλέπω τέτοιο τίτλο και στο τέλος θαυμαστικά, καταλαβαίνω αμέσως ότι είναι του kilop και μπαίνω να διαβάσω!  :Razz:

----------


## kilop

ασε και μαζι με αυτο λιγο fiber να ειναι πιο fast για κρητη!!!!! :Cool:

----------

